# Management of Protime's



## JenniferA (Oct 23, 2008)

Can the physician bill for the managment of the patient if the patient had the lab work done somewhere else the physician gets the report pulls the chart to determin if there was any change from the last protime reading and then informs the patient eaither by phone or mail as to weither or not they need to change the dosage of their meds.


----------



## meganpoelzer (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, you can use anticoagulation management codes (99363 and 99364) but they are status b bundled codes so Medicare doesn't pay (some other carriers do, in my experience).


----------



## Allison L. Wickham (Oct 31, 2008)

*Protime Management*

The Protime Management codes are non covered by Medicare.  In addition you would not use them for managing protime via the telephone as stated in your scenario.  Medicare patients must be seen face to face in order to bill a service. The answer to your question is no the service is not billable as described in your posting.


----------

